# [Heisec] Facebook zahlt für Sicherheitslücken



## Newsfeed (30 Juli 2011)

500 US-Dollar winken demjenigien, der Facebook diskret auf einen Bug in den Webdiensten des Unternehmens hinweist.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

